# das-quiz.tv



## Unregistriert (11 August 2008)

Habe mich ja schon vor ein paar Tagen bedankt, aber jetzt habe ich gefunden was ich schon da gesucht hatte. Denn eigentlich wollte ich mich öffentlich bedanken; und das erfolgt jetzt nachträglich hier.

Hallo liebes Computerteam,
hiermit möchte ich mich bedanken, dass es Euch gibt. Hatte mich bei das-quiz.TV angemeldet und ein paar Tage später eine Mail bekommen mit der Ankündigung das meine Rechnung in wenigen Tagen per Post zugestellt wird. Danach habe ich noch mal nachgesehen und tatsächlich stand weit hinten in den AGB das je Spiel 10 € fällig werden.
Mist habe ich gedacht, dass mir so was passiert hätte ich nicht vermutet. Als ich die 10 € online überweisen wollte war das (jedenfalls online) nicht möglich, da es außereuropäisches Ausland war. Erst da wurde ich stutzig und forschte nach, dabei habe ich Eure sehr informative Seite gefunden und kann wieder ruhig schlafen. Dafür, noch mal, besten Dank!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Reiner Nitsch

P.S.  Habe sofort Ihren Musterbrief abgeschickt und ruhe ist.

PS:
http://www.abzocknews.de/2007/12/14/warnung-vor-kostenpflichtigen-internetangeboten/
http://www.forum.angeklickt.net/viewtopic__t21967.php


----------



## 7himmel (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Bin leider auch auf diese blöde Sache reingefallen :wall:
 Kann mir bitte jemand helfen. 
Habe mittlerweile Rechtsanwalt und Inkassoschreiben erhalten.

Hatte direkt, wie ich rausgefunden habe das man da garnicht gewinnen kann und mir quiz.tv eine Mail schickte ich sollte nun 160 € zahlen, eine Mail zurückgeschrieben , daß ich Sache der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft
geben werde.

Das schreckte die Leute aber nicht ab.

Brauche mal einen Rat. Bitte Bitte


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo,

auch für de Anbieter gelten die Hinweise, welche oben auf dieser Seite stehen. Bitte dort die Links anklicken, sorgfältig durchlesen und verstehen.

Dann sollte klar sein, dass es nix weiter als Kasperltheater ist. Angst davor ist unnötig.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## 7himmel (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Vielen Dank "wahlhesse" habe mir bereits einiges durchgelesen und bin ein wenig ruhiger geworden.
LG 7himmel


----------



## Bergmann (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Aus gegebenen Anlass, habe Heute wieder Post von meinem Freund Colli der Inkassomann bekommen, mal eine kleine Chronik der Ereignisse:

  1. Am 28.07.08 auf eine Spam-Mail reagiert und am Millionenquiz teilgenommen. Am gleichen Abend hat man sich bei mir dafür bedankt und eine Rechnung von 10 € angekündigt.

  2. Die Rechnung kam per Post, ja ich war naiv und habe alle Anmeldedaten ordentlich ausgefüllt, am 30.07.08. Die konnte ich online aber nicht überweisen, Begründung, außereuropäisches Ausland. Erst jetzt, bin ja naiv, wurde ich stutzig. Nach kurzem suchen im Netz landete ich hier und von da an war klar, aussitzen und nicht zahlen.:-D

  3. Am 05.08.08 per Einschreiben Musterschreiben zum Widerruf. (Heute weis ich das dass rausgeschmissen Geld war:wall.

  4. 11.08.08, Zahlungserinnerung vom Millionenquiz. Ich reagiere gelassen.

  5. 27.08.08, zweite und letzte Mahnung mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular, jetzt 17,61 €. Es wird interessant.

  6. Bis zum 06.10.08 war ruhe, dann meldet sich zum ersten Mal mein Freund Colli mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular. Etwas holperig in seine Formulierungen:

  Wenn Sie nicht zahlen, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist.

  Falsch, ich bestreite diese Forderung ganz energisch. Er möchte gerne 64,07 €

  7. Beim nächsten Brief 07.11.08 teilten sie mir erstmal ihre neue Bankverbindung mit (warum haben die wohl die Bank gewechselt:sun um mir dann noch eine angemessene Ratenzahlung anzubieten. Wieder mit Überweisungsformular für 66,16 €. Jetzt fang ich an zu staunen, welch ein Aufwand für 10 €.

  8. Am 25.11.08 kommen sie zu der Einsicht dass ich „kein Interesse an eine gütlichen Einigung habe“. Man sieht, da sind Lernerfolge zu verzeichnen. Man fordert mich „nochmals eindringlich auf“ jetzt 70,21 € mit beiliegendem Überweisungsvordruck zu überweisen.

  9. Heute teilt man mir mit, dass ich letztmalig die Möglichkeit habe 74,26 € zu überweisen. Wie kommen die an diese krummen Zahlen, würfeln die? Denen scheint es schlechter zu gehen, man spart schon am üblichen Überweisungsformular:scherzkeks:. Ach ja, jetzt erst kommen Drohungen mit Gericht und Zwangsvollstreckung. Eigentlich ein ganz humanes Völkchen, mit viel Ausdauer.

  Ich freue mich schon auf 10.


----------



## 7himmel (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Bergmann schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo Bergmann,
ich habe heute auch wieder Post bekommen:

Collector Forderungsmanagement, Postfach 1404, 32004 Herford
LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFODERUNG VOR KLAGE

Komischerweise ist jetzt das Bankkonto in Oelde bei der Volksbank.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob darauf was antworten soll oder ruhig bleiben soll :-(((


----------



## Bergmann (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo 7himmel,
mach es doch wie ich,

Ich freue mich schon auf 10. 		

Aber auch auf 11., 12., 13., 14. u.s.w..

Glaubst Du im ernst, dass ein seriöser Vertragspartner so lange Kasperletheater spielen würde, ich währe längst vor Gericht. Aber da diese ehrenwerten Herrn wissen, dass sie sich dort eine blutige Nase hohlen würden, wird nur weiter gedroht. Die wollen doch nur spielen!:-D


----------



## 7himmel (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Ja, Bergmann...werde es so machen:-p
wir können ja unsere Post zusammenschmeißen und ein Lagerfeuer machen. :magic: Oder Silvester mit einer Rakete in den Himmel schießen.
LG 7himmel


----------



## Bergmann (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Im Prinzip ja, aber eigentlich möchte ich meine Trophäen behalten. Man kann so cool damit angeben, wenn man besuch hat.


----------



## LisaLeineweber (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



7himmel schrieb:


> Collector Forderungsmanagement, Postfach , Herford
> 
> 
> ((



ich muss jedes mal lachen, wenn ich das lese, collecte ist klasse :lol:


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



7himmel schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist jetzt das Bankkonto in Oelde bei der Volksbank.


Was ist daran komisch? Natürlich verwendet das Inkassounternehmen ein eigenes Konto als der Anbieter bei seinem ersten, eigenen Rechnungs- und Mahnlauf.


----------



## 7himmel (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo, was für eine Erfahrung das Du denn mit Collet gemacht ??


----------



## 7himmel (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo, hast Du auch schon Erfahrung mit "Collector"  ???


----------



## Bergmann (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Habe Heute mal wieder in diesem sehr unterhaltsamen Forum etwas Zeit verbracht. Immer wieder gerne. Leide schein ich nicht mehr im Spiel zu sein :unzufrieden:. Fast 2 Monate keine post mehr :scherzkeks:. Aber man darf ja weiter hier mitlesen.

Glückauf vom Bergmann

P.S. Natürlich das wichtigste, sehr informativ und aufklärend ist das Forum natürlich zu erst!


----------



## Frank008 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch für de Anbieter gelten die Hinweise, welche oben auf dieser Seite stehen. Bitte dort die Links anklicken, sorgfältig durchlesen und verstehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wahlhesse,
gilt das Kasperletheater auch dann, wenn beim Millionärsquiz bereits auf der Registrierungsseite der Betrag von Fünfzehn (15) Euro angegeben ist?
Auch in den AGBs wird nochmals darauf hingewiesen
Ich habe mich hier im Forum schon mehrmals durch alles durchgelesen, doch dazu nichts gefunden.
Meine Tochter (volljährig) hat sich registriert und darauf nicht geachtet. :roll:Jetzt haben wir eine Rechnung über 1125,-- Euro bekommen.
Gilt die *Ignorierungsdevise* dann ebenfalls?
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort hierzu!:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Frank008 schrieb:


> Hallo Wahlhesse,
> gilt das Kasperletheater auch dann, wenn beim Millionärsquiz bereits auf der Registrierungsseite der Betrag von Fünfzehn (15) Euro angegeben ist?



Bist du sicher diese Seite gesehen zu haben?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Frank008 schrieb:


> Auch in den AGBs wird nochmals darauf hingewiesen


Preisangaben (tief versteckt)  in den AGB sind nicht relevant

Es kan offensichtlich nicht oft genug wiederholt werden, dass der Nutzlosanbieter
 beweisen muß, ob und wann  Preisangaben zu sehen ware, nicht der User das Gegenteil.


----------



## Frank008 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Meine Tochter sagt sie kann sich nicht erinnern, ist nach dem Schock von 1125 Euro auch kein Wunder. Jedoch bin ich über einen anderen Anbieter (arcor) ins Internet, habe die 5 ersten Fragen gespielt, dann kam das Registrierungsfenster und dort stehen die fünfzehn (15) Euro im Text.
Links daneben ist das Kästchen zum Anklicken für die AGBs.
Sie hat nebenbei telefoniert (Multitasking also) und wohl nicht drauf geachtet,
obwohl sie es eigentlich wissen müsste (mehrmals Vorträge gehalten, was das betrifft).:unzufrieden::unzufrieden:


----------



## Frank008 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

meiner Meinung nach haben die all das, was bei Computerbetrug.de moniert wird, ausgebessert. Feind liest mit.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Frank008 schrieb:


> obwohl sie es eigentlich wissen müsste (mehrmals Vorträge gehalten, was das betrifft).:unzufrieden::unzufrieden:


sei nicht zu hart mit ihr, auch du würdest verblüfft sein, wenn du alle Tricks vorgeführt bekämst 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Frank008 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Danke! Du hast Recht!
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, ich bin mit meinem Laptop bei einer Freundin ins Netz gegangen und habe dort das Millionenquiz gespielt, 5 Fragen beantwortet, dann kam die Registrierung und der Hinweis auf die 15 Euro steht neben dem Kästchen für die AGBs. Die Ausrede Betrag war nicht zu sehen, gilt demnach nicht.
Das bedeutet, dass der Betrag zu sehen war. 
Ist es so, dass auch wenn auf den Betrag hingewiesen wird, ich davon ausgehen kann dass wir nicht bezahlen müssen, da siehe z.B. Videos von Katzenjens alles Abzocke ist?

Wahrscheinlich drücke ich mich nicht so richtig aus. Danke für Deine Geduld!:roll::-D


----------



## Frank008 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Ich habe den Link mit Kosten plötzlich da, gelesen;
doch bei meinem Besuch von einem anderen Computer aus war es so, dass die Kosten nach diesem 5 Spielen aufgezeigt wurden.
Danke!
:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Immer dran denken: Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.


----------



## Frank008 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

O.k. ich habe verstanden. Vielen herzlichen Dank!
:-D:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## varuna (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Glaubst Du im ernst, dass ein seriöser Vertragspartner so lange Kasperletheater spielen würde, ich währe längst vor Gericht. Aber da diese ehrenwerten Herrn wissen, dass sie sich dort eine blutige Nase hohlen würden, wird nur weiter gedroht. Die wollen doch nur spielen!:-D



Auch seriöse Anbieter gehen nicht gleich zum Gericht! Die versuchen es auch hartnäckig und zum Schluß kommt der Gerichtsvollziehen!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



varuna schrieb:


> und zum Schluß kommt der Gerichtsvollziehen!


Was für ein Unsinn  seriöse Anbieter mit Nutzlosbetreibern  in einen Topf zu werfen.

Ein  Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst nach einem erfolgreichen Urteil  mit einem vollstreckbaren Titel
Den hat bis heute noch kein einziger Nutzlosanbieter in einem echten Prozess vor Gericht erwirken können.


----------



## Frank008 (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Vielen Dank Captain Picard.:smile:

Meine Bestätigung, dass der Feind mitliest, wurde von Troll Varuna bestätigt!

Ich hoffe einfach auf ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, damit diesen modernen Wegelageren vielleicht doch noch ein Licht aufgeht.
Von mir aus kann es für sie auch sehr schmerzhaft sein!!!:sun:


----------



## tanne (19 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo,

auch ich war so doof, das Quiz auszuprobieren. Gestern war die Forderung im Briefkasten, dass das Geld am 22.3. überwiesen sein solle. Das machte mich stutzig, so eine kurze Zeit ist ja nun wirklich nicht noraml.
Ich bin froh, dass ich diese Seite gefunden habe, denn ich wollte schon erst zahlen, um Ruhe zu haben. Aber bestimmt nicht nach Dubai 

Kann mir jemand den Link von dem Musterbrief geben, der hier erwähnt wird?
Das wäre nett, danke 

Gruß aus Hamburg
Tanja


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



tanne schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Link von dem Musterbrief geben, der hier erwähnt wird?


Bevor du mit Schreibseln anfängst,  lies dir  das erstmal durch 
( am Ende gibt es  auch einen  Link zu einem Musterbrief, falls  du dann immer noch schreibseln willst )  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Bergmann (19 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

@ tanne

Hallo Leidensgenosse, hat es Dich also auch erwischt. An meinem Werdegang kannst Du sehen was auf Dich zu kommt. Viel Spaß noch.

1. Am 28.07.08 auf eine Spam-Mail reagiert und am Millionenquiz teilgenommen. Am gleichen Abend hat man sich bei mir dafür bedankt und eine Rechnung von 10 € angekündigt.

2. Die Rechnung kam am 30.07.08 per Post, ja ich war naiv und habe alle Anmeldedaten ordentlich ausgefüllt. Die konnte ich online aber nicht überweisen, Begründung, außereuropäisches Ausland. Erst jetzt, bin ja naiv, wurde ich stutzig. Nach kurzem suchen im Netz landete ich hier und von da an war klar, aussitzen und nicht zahlen. :-D

3. Am 05.08.08 per Einschreiben Musterschreiben zum Widerruf. (Heute weis ich das dass rausgeschmissen Geld war :wall.

4. 11.08.08, Zahlungserinnerung vom Millionenquiz. Ich reagiere gelassen.

5. 27.08.08, zweite und letzte Mahnung mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular, jetzt 17,61 €. Es wird interessant.

6. Bis zum 06.10.08 war ruhe, dann meldet sich zum ersten Mal mein Freund Colli mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular. Etwas holperig in seine Formulierungen:

Wenn Sie nicht zahlen, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist.

Falsch, ich bestreite diese Forderung ganz energisch. Er möchte gerne 64,07 €

7. Beim nächsten Brief 07.11.08 teilten sie mir erstmal ihre neue Bankverbindung mit (warum haben die wohl die Bank gewechselt :sun um mir dann noch eine angemessene Ratenzahlung anzubieten. Wieder mit Überweisungsformular für 66,16 €. Jetzt fang ich an zu staunen, welch ein Aufwand für 10 €.

8. Am 25.11.08 kommen sie zu der Einsicht dass ich „kein Interesse an eine gütlichen Einigung habe“. Man sieht, da sind Lernerfolge zu verzeichnen. Man fordert mich „nochmals eindringlich auf“ jetzt 70,21 € mit beiliegendem Überweisungsvordruck zu überweisen.

9. Am 17.12.08 teilt man mir mit, dass ich letztmalig die Möglichkeit habe 74,26 € zu überweisen. Wie kommen die an diese krummen Zahlen, würfeln die? Denen scheint es schlechter zu gehen, man spart schon am üblichen Überweisungsformular :scherzkeks:. Ach ja, jetzt erst kommen Drohungen mit Gericht und Zwangsvollstreckung. Eigentlich ein ganz humanes Völkchen, mit viel Ausdauer.

Auf 10. warte ich seitdem vergebens. 

Glaubst jemand im ernst, dass ein seriöser Vertragspartner so lange Kasperletheater spielen würde, ich währe längst vor Gericht. Aber da diese ehrenwerten Herrn wissen, dass sie sich dort eine blutige Nase hohlen würden, wird nur weiter gedroht. Die wollen doch nur spielen! :-D


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Solche Spielchen gibt es hier zum Amüsieren 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Frank008 (19 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hier ist noch ein Link zum ZDF / Wiso

ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009

Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


----------



## tanne (20 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Ok, vielen dank erstmal 

Ich bin ja eigentlich so ein Schaf und zahle lieber die 10 Euro, um Ärger zu vermeiden. Diesmal sehe ich es aber nun wirklich nicht ein - zumal ich nur ein Testspiel dort gespielt habe, das von alleine abbrach, im Leben würde ich keine 10 Euro für sowas zahlen. In diesem Falle würde ich nichtmal 10 Cent bezahlen nur um den Ärger zu umgehen.

Deswegen vertraue ich da mal auf das, was hier geschrieben wurde und schmeiße die Rechnungen & Mahnungen einfach in den Müll 
Mal abwarten, was davon kommt.

Also dann, ich kann dann ja auch mal hier berichten. 
Viele Grüße
tanne


----------



## Bergmann (20 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Also ich habe alle Rechnungen und Mahnungen behalten. Man kann so cool damit angeben, wenn man besuch hat. :sun:


----------



## tanne (21 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Also ich habe alle Rechnungen und Mahnungen behalten. Man kann so cool damit angeben, wenn man besuch hat. :sun:





oder so


----------



## tanne (26 März 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

so, erste mahnung im briefkasten.

die glauben doch nich allen ernstes, dass man das zahlt, wenn mitte letzter woche die 1. rechnung kam und jetzt schon die erste mahnung im briefkasten ist, dass man die ernst nimmt


----------



## Nightmare (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo,
Ich binauf eine Seite gekommen und habe dort dummerweise mit Reg.Was ich nicht sehen konnte war das ich bei dieser Seite für das Spielen ( Das-Quiz.TV)
Pro Spiel Runde 10 Euro zahlen muss.Als Ich es bemerkt habe, war es leider schon etwas zu spät und habe laut des Anbieters 45 Euro verzockt.:wall:

Es kam auch promt eine Rechnung per mail????
die sah dann so aus:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,

Die nachfolgende Abrechnung gibt Ihnen einen  Überblick über die von 
Ihnen gespielten Quiz.TV-Spielrunden, Ihre eventuell  erzielten 
Gewinne, sowie den evtl. zu zahlenden  Endbetrag:

Rechnung-Nr.: []
Datum:  02.06.2009

29.05.2009 | Spielkosten: 10,00 Euro | Gewinn: 0,00 Euro  
29.05.2009 | Spielkosten: 10,00 Euro | Gewinn: 5,00 Euro 
29.05.2009 |  Spielkosten: 10,00 Euro | Gewinn: 0,00 Euro 
29.05.2009 | Spielkosten: 10,00  Euro | Gewinn: 0,00 Euro 
29.05.2009 | Spielkosten: 10,00 Euro | Gewinn: 0,00  Euro  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUMME                      50,00 Euro |         5,00 Euro  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

45,00  Euro Gesamtbetrag / brutto

Ich habe dann dort eine email zurück geschickt und mich geweigert zu zahlen da ich nicht einsehen konnte das dieses Spiel Geld kostet und es auch nicht eindeutig auf der Webseite zu erkennen war das es Geld kostet.

Es gab dann weidere Emails von dem Anbieter der da wie folgt heißt:
Das-Quiz.TV wird betrieben von:

FS Web Services (JPC)
P.O.Box 122563  
Dubai - United Arab Emirates

Email : [email protected]

Nun kam heute am 18.6.2009 eine
Zahlungs-Erinnerung mit Mahnkosten.
Der Brief war aber nicht einmal unterschrieben.

Per Mail habe ich zurück geschrieben das ich nicht zahle.
Gründe.

1. Aufforderung mir den Vertrag zu zusenden wo ich mit meine Unterschrift einen Vertrag unterschrieben habe und deren Bedingungen mich einverstanden erklärt habe.

2. Die Bestättigung das man mich aus dem System von diesem Anbieter gelöscht hat.

Bis heute habe ich diese Punkte nicht erhalten

Bei dem ganzen ging es um das Spiel: Werde heute Millonär
im Aufbau wie wer wird Millonär mit Günter Jauch.

Meine Frage nun ist das abzocke muss ich zahlen wie soll ich mich wieder verhalten.

Ich sehe es als Abzocke an weil für ein Spiel 10 Euro zukassieren ist schon der Hammer.
Dann ist aus der Webseite bis zum Spiel ende nicht zu erkennen das dieser Service Geld kostet.

Kann mir da einer ein rat geben.
Danke


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Nightmare schrieb:


> Kann mir da einer ein rat geben.


Leider hier nicht, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Aber, erfahrungsgemäß erhalten alle, die das Projekt nutzten, zuerst die Rechnung, dann einfache Mahnungen und letztlich Zahlungsaufforderungen von einem Inkassounternehmen. Es hat bislang niemand geschadet, sich in der Sache nicht einschüchtern zu lassen, keinen Schriftverkehr zu führen und die Sache so ruhig auszzusitzen. Bislang hat sich bei allen das Problem von allein gelöst und wer nicht bezahlt hatte, konnte am Ende sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Bergmann (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Möglicherweise entscheidest Du Dich es so zu machen wie ich. Wenn man hier die wichtigsten Sachen gelesen und geschaut hat, bekommt man die nötige Ruhe um den weiteren Verlauf zu genießen. Siehe --> hier!


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Möglicherweise entscheidest Du Dich es so zu machen wie ich. Wenn man hier die wichtigsten Sachen gelesen und geschaut hat, bekommt man die nötige Ruhe um den weiteren Verlauf zu genießen.


Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen mit dem (inzwischen insolventen) Vorgänger desselben Betreibers: Drei Monate intensives Bombardement mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben (übrigens desselben Butzens). Und dann kehrt Ruhe ein, die nunmehr seit 3 Jahren und 9 Monaten anhält.....


----------



## Nightmare (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo zusammen, Danke erst einmal für die Tipps.
Zahlen will ich auf keinem Fall, weil ich denke wirklich das dieses Angebot eine Abzocke ist. Ich hatte ein Urteil im Internet gefunden das lautet:
"Versteckt sich die Zahlungspflicht in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen,  
kann diese Klausel ungewöhnlich und überraschend und damit unwirksam sein,  
wenn nach dem Erscheinungsbild der Website mit einer kostenpflichtigen  
Leistung nicht gerechnet werden musste."
Aus zug des Urteils AG München.

Das habe ich dieser Dubiosen Firma per mail zugesand und auch eine Antwort erhalten.
Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,
> >
> > Entsprechend § 1 Abs. 1.1 unserer  AGB´s haben Sie durch die Eingabe Ihrer
> > Daten und das Klicken auf  >Registrieren< ein wirksames Angebot auf einen
> ...


Ich habe letzt malig dann geantwortet:
Zum letzten mal NEIN, ich Zahle nix.:scherzkeks:

So nun warte ich mal ab wie das weider geht.


----------



## Frank008 (27 November 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo an alle Gestressten

bei uns hatte das Ganze ja am 23.09.2009 begonnen.
Wir haben auf sämtliche Schreiben, wie Ihr es geraten habt, nicht geantwortet (dabei jedoch schon geschwitzt :unzufrieden::turn:
Von der Mediafinanz Osnabrück haben wir zuletzt im August gehört, natürlich mit der Drohung, umgehend das gerichtliche Mahnbescheidverfahren mit anschließender Vollstreckung einzuleiten.
Bis heute 27.11.2009 haben wir nichts mehr gehört und bekommen.
Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt so bleibt :-D
Vielen Dank nochmals für die seelische und moralische Unterstützung gegen Wegelagerer und für die Gerechtigkeit.
Danke! :bussi:


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Frank008 schrieb:


> Bis heute 27.11.2009 haben wir nichts mehr gehört und bekommen.
> Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt so bleibt :-D


Hoffen wir auch für dich, aber erschreck dich nicht, wenn doch mal wieder eine
Drohmüllkampagne kommt. 
Ab und zu versuchen die Nutzlosen  "Altfälle" nachzubearbeiten, wie jetzt bei nachbarn24 zu sehen.

Immer heiter nehmen: Stories zum Schmunzeln  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Frank008 (27 November 2009)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Danke :flower:für Deinen Hinweis.
Ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## Troublemaker (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

bin heute auch ein opfer:wall: dieser Masche geworden, obwohl ich eigentlich was sowas angeht recht vorsichtig bin. (Habe sofort mit Freund google gesucht und dieses klasse Forum gefunden.) 

Auf den Ersten Blick konnte ich auch keine Kosten sehen und habe es für eine kostenfreie Angelegenheit angesehen.
Mein Bertag beläuft sich so um die 113 Euro.
Habe sofort per mail um löschung meiner Daten gebeten und eine sofortige Kündigung geschrieben (reicht das oder muss dieser Musterbrief geschrieben werden?) 

Habe nun alle Seiten auf diesem Forum bezüglich dieser Bertüger durchgelesen.

Aber um nochmals auf nummer sicher zu gehen.

1. Also nicht auf Post jeglicher Art reagieren?
2. Einfach aussitzen bis nix mehr kommt ?



Gruß
Troublemaker


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Konkrete Handlungsanweisungen wie "tu dies/tu jenes" dürfen wir nicht geben. Aber im Grunde hast Du Dir die Fragen schon selbst beantwortet.


----------



## Troublemaker (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Konkrete Handlungsanweisungen wie "tu dies/tu jenes" dürfen wir nicht geben. Aber im Grunde hast Du Dir die Fragen schon selbst beantwortet.


 
Ok !


----------



## Frank008 (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Hallo Troublemaker,
ohne dieses tolle Forum und die guten Ratgeber hier hätte ich die "Zeit nach der Rechnungsstellung" bestimmt nicht so gut überstanden.
Wir haben gar nix gemacht, nicht geschrieben, keinen Musterbrief ...
Mein Kind hatte es auf über 1.000 Euro gebracht.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Nerven.

Grüße Frank008


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*



Frank008 schrieb:


> Mein Kind hatte es auf über 1.000 Euro gebracht.


Bei meiner (damals minderjährigen) Tochter waren es immerhin 100 Euro - im Juni 2005 


Frank008 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir gute Nerven.


Naja, sind nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Nach 2 Rechnungen, 2 Mahnungen, 3 Inkassoschreiben und Vermeidung sämtlicher Schreibseleien meinerseits war ab September 2005 dann Funkstille.....


----------



## gefreiter (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: das-quiz.tv*

Wollte mich auch mal kurz bedanken, heute kam der 2. Inkasso Brief und so langsam werden einem ja da schon die Knie weich .. ich werde dann mal verfahren wie hier nicht empfohlen wird


----------

